# Most bang for the buck - .56 acre lawn with fairly steep hill



## lundholmster (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been looking at many posts in this forum and I feel more lost now than before.. 

Can someone give me a few good options for mowing? I dont need a snow blower or any other attachments really. I just need to be able to get up the hill.
I'm in Minnesota, so the mower wont be used all year around.


I'd like to pay between 1500 to 3000, but I dont want to overbuy either. 

Any help greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

How big of a hill and kind of grade?

Bob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Second that! Instead of a lawn tractor, you might need something like a Garden Tractor that has a differential lock, and wheel weights or something with 4 wheel drive. Are you looking for something new or used classic? A warm welcome nonethe less! Glad to have you!


----------



## dmitchstevens (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm looking for a compact tractor. any body got one for sale??????????


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

You not only need to get up the hill.....you will need to come back down too.

Weight, and lots of it. Or 4x4 and still lots of weight.

Scott


----------



## lundholmster (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the grade is about 20% or so. But I haven't measured it. A 14 hp simplicity can handle it. That one is about 15 years old.


----------



## dmitchstevens (Aug 26, 2010)

*looking to buy*

I'm looking for a good compact tractor. Not over priced. Anybody have one for sale or know a where a good deal may be?????????/ any help would be appreciated. I live in ky.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

20%? That's not a hill! That's a cliff! Well, if your Simplicity can handle it with no problems............if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Bob


----------



## lundholmster (Aug 24, 2010)

hmm.. maybe I dont know how to calculate incline correctly... 

I will cehck it out when I get home. The Simplicity isn't mine, there in lays the problem.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

If you are satisfied with what the Simplicity can do, I would be looking for a tractor with the same qualities. The make of the tractor doesn't have anything to do with it; that's a personal choice. I don't think that I would be looking for a LAWN TRACTOR, not with a serious grade like you have, but a GARDEN TRACTOR. 

The formula for determining the % of a grade, for every 100 feet HORIZONTALLY, the distance to the ground is the grade percentage. For instance, if, at the end of 100ft, the distance to the ground is 10ft, then the grade would be 10%. You can use a percentage of the 100ft to measure the grade of your yard, 25ft, 50ft, etc. if you use 25ft, multiply your final answer by 4; if you use 50ft, multiply by 2.


----------



## lundholmster (Aug 24, 2010)

The grade is between 6% up to 15% at the steepest. But that area isnt THAT big. I just want something that will last me along time. 

Would the Husqvarna YTH22V42LS or YTH23V42LS be a good choice? or do I need to pay more for proper quality?


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

If it's Husqvarna you're looking at, check out their GT's, LGT25K54. This one is 25hp and a 54" deck. IMO, more tractor for less money and better resale value. GT's are more adaptable to attachments, if you chose to go that way later on. With a LT (lawn tractor) you'll be locked in with it, should you want to get attachments later on.
Just my financed $.02 worth.

Bob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That is a matter of opinion. I have a 25 year old John Deere 316 that has been so abused, you have no idea! We've done a few things to it, but all very minor, and the thing just keeps going strong. I'm biased, but I believe the Husky would suite you fine.


----------

